# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Kaiern9's Dream Yoga Notebook.

## Kaiern9

Welcome to my dream yoga notebook! I will be posting my advancements in this subjects, and over time will try to get pretty good at it.

----------


## Kaiern9

I'm about to go outside and do some of the; ''listening to a noisy world.'' Will report back in 15-ish min.

Edit: Back! Pretty interesting experience, if i'm gonna be completely honest however, i didn't really discover anything super interesting. Will do it once more in 1-2 hours and see if i get any different results.

----------


## Kaiern9

Back after some more listening. Today i decided to try the feeling excersize, i'm not very good at it :/. Anyway, it seems the listening excersize is not very effective where i live, since there is very rarely more than 4 constant sounds (wind in the trees, cars, birds chirping, and the occasional builder/child). Any tips for the ''feeling an intense world would be highly appreciated  :smiley:

----------


## Kaiern9

Went at the :''Listening to noisy world.'' Once again, these are the sounds that i noticed: Wind, birds, cars far/close, children playing.

----------


## Kaiern9

Feeling an intense world
12 Things that i became aware of through the session
-Gravity
-My toes being clumped together
-My eyelids resting ony my eyes
-My hair touching my head
-My bracelet touching my hand
-My clothes
-My teeth top set of teeth resting on my bottom set.
-Back pain
-Neck pain
-My jacket pressing on my elbows
-My socks
-My heartbeat

----------


## Sivason

eyelids on your eye balls. Now, that is a subtle thing. Great job!

----------


## kimberlycox301

Hello to every one, I just wanted to ask about, how do you can combine yoga work outs and work? I mean do you have anoght time for this doings?

----------


## Sivason

> Hello to every one, I just wanted to ask about, how do you can combine yoga work outs and work? I mean do you have anoght time for this doings?



Much of this yoga can be done in the restful hour before you sleep. Many of the exercises could also fit into any ten minute break in your day. Welcome to Dream Views by the way!

----------

